
QED at Large: A Survey of Engineering of Formally Verified Software - taliaringer
https://www.nowpublishers.com/article/Details/PGL-045
======
taliaringer
There is a free download available for this paper available from the publisher
at that link until September 10th. A lot of folks I have spoken to have missed
this when looking at the website.

This was a 2+ year collaboration spanning four different universities, with
input from experts all over the world. We hope it is useful to others.

~~~
bjz_
Do you have to log in to access the link?

~~~
taliaringer
Yes, though it is free to create an account.

